# Kurze Vorstellung..



## Algusmaximus (12. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Gartenteichler,
ich möchte ich mich hier erst mal kurz vorstellen, bevor ich irgendwelche Diskussionen anstoße.

Mein Name ist Ralf, ich lebe mit meiner Familie im sonnigen Rheinhessen und wir haben einen leider recht kleinen Garten mit einem Teich als zentralen Blickfang.
 Als wir vor 10 Jahren angefangen haben mit einem wirklich kleinen Fertigteich, PVC Wanne, Baumarkt- das übliche, haben wir irgendwann auch ein paar Goldfische eingesetzt. 

Dieses Baikalsee - ähnliche Refugium hatte ca. 500 l Inhalt bei einer Tiefe von ca. 50 cm. Durch die sehr geschützte Lage haben die Goldis ( 5 Stk.) auch gut überlebt und sind heute teilweise auf ca. 25 cm angewachsen und haben sich fürchterlich vermehrt.. Ein angeschlossener recht nat. Bachlauf über 4m und eine eingebuddelte 500l Regentonne, gefüllt mit Filtermaterial und Aktivkohle hat die Wasserqualität gut stabilisiert, die Brut haben wir regelmäßig verschenkt.

Mittlerweile sind wir einen Schritt weiter und haben im letzten Jahr den Teich auf ca. 8000l erweitert. Wie bei vielen sind dann in diesen doch sooo großen Teich auch zwei Koi hineingekommen. Wir dachten die Tiefe von 1.20m und eine Wasserfläche von 5 x 2.5 m wären mehr als ausreichend. 
 Dann habe ich angefangen zu lesen und das Koifieber ist voll entbrannt.

 Mittlerweile ist klar  daß die 8000l die absolute Untergrenze für die sinnvolle Hälterung von einigen wenigen kleinen Koi darstellt. Die Tiefe von 1,20 ist zu gering, da die gesamte Wassermenge zu klein wird. Die für 1500 Euro angeschaffte Filtertechnik ist wohl auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Der Teich ist stabil und klar, die Wasserwerte ( Tröpfchentest) scheinen ok zu sein, aber nächstes Jahr möchten wir den Teich abermals vergrößern. Da die Grundfläche durch den kl. Garten begrenzt ist, werden wir versuchen tiefer zu gehen. Dabei stellen sich nat. einige Fragen grundsätzlicher Natur.

Da mein satirisch gemeinter erster Beitrag nicht die Gunst von Blumenelse fand :shock und direkt zensiert worden ist, wollte ich hier, wenn erlaubt, in den nächsten Tagen vorsichtiger einige Fragen zur Diskussion stellen. 

Bilder des jetzigen Zustandes werde ich in den nächsten zwei Tagen hier einstellen, bestimmt finden sich gute Anregungen und Tipps für mein Anliegen. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere erfahrene Koiteich - Besitzer von denen es hier einige gibt, die Zeit fände, darauf einzugehen.

Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Tief - tiefer - am tiefsten .. 

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen in der Welt der Teichfanatiker, in einer Welt der grünen Gärten, grünen Daumen und grünen Teiche (Scherz .. ). Wir sind schon alle gespannt auf deine Bilder und natürlich auch auf die Fragen ..  Ich bin selber eigentlich ein absolutes Greenhorn auf dem Gebiet und hatte bereits 2009 in totaler Unerfahrenheit 6 Kois in einem 1000-Liter Fertigteich bis ich gelesen habe, daß man in der Regel 1 Koi auf mindestens 1000 Liter halten sollte. Aber jetzt haben sie Platz .. Viel Spaß beim Buddeln übrigens .. Hauptsache das  spielt mit ..


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Da mein satirisch gemeinter erster Beitrag nicht die Gunst von Blumenelse fand :shock und direkt zensiert worden ist, wollte ich hier, wenn erlaubt, in den nächsten Tagen vorsichtiger einige Fragen zur Diskussion stellen.



Hallo Ralf,

Dein Beitrag ist in die Trashbox verschoben worden, weil er m.E. eine Frechheit denen gegenüber ist, deren Hilfe Du jetzt erbittest. Insbesondere, da Du dort Dinge ins Lächerliche ziehst, von den Du scheinbar keine Ahnung zu haben scheinst. 

Den Usern ist es immer noch möglich, den Beitrag zu lesen und zu kommentieren, wenn sie dazu noch Lust haben. 

Mit noch freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Algusmaximus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Hi Waldi,
ja die Buddelei, das wird der Horror. Wir haben hier so ein Lehm Löß Gemisch mit Steinen drinnen. __ Wein wächst wunderbar aber graben wird richtig bitter. Aber egal.  Dazu kommt, daß wir erst richtig Geld in die Hand genommen haben, um den Garten so dastehen zu lassen wie er jetzt ist. Bin sehr gespannt darauf, was davon noch übrig bleibt, wenn wir die Arbeit beginnen. 
Fragen werde ich wenn die Bilder da sind, werde heut abend welche machen, mal sehen was die Leute hier meinen wie man da koigerecht vorgehen kann.


----------



## Algusmaximus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Ok Blumenelse.
Deine Meinung steht,
der Beitrag ist keine Frechheit, das ist Deine Interpretation, und ich habe mein Bedauern darüber daß er falsch verstanden werden kann auch schon ausgedrückt.

Ich kann nur schwer nachvollziehen, wie man derartig schnell den Stab über jemanden brechen kann, der mit seinem ersten Beitrag für das Empfinden eines Mods wohl etwas daneben lag. 
 Aber ich seh schon,  Du magst mich hier nicht mehr sehen. 
Und nebenbei bemerkt, von Fischbiologie versteh ich schon etwas. Bei der Koihaltung und der besten und praktischen Vorgehensweise in kleinen Teichen jedoch hätte ich sicher noch sehr viel lernen können von den erfahrenen Usern hier.
 Ich werde dann halt nur noch lesend aktiv sein. Es gibt also keinen Grund mehr mich weiter anzugreifen.
Schade.


----------



## VolkerN (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Hallo Ralf,

Ich hatte deinen ersten Beitrag (den Christine verschoben hat) gelesen und dachte bei mir: Tztztztz ...was hat der denn beim Schreiben von dem Artikel geraucht ? :smoki

Ich kann Christines Ansicht nur teilen ...das ist -diplomatisch formuliert- nicht der beste Einstieg in einem Forum. Satire habe ich darin nicht so recht erkennen koennen. Vielleicht muss man dich dazu auch erst einmal naeher kennen.  Ich glaube jeder kann hier seine Meinung vertreten ...aber dein Artikel las sich fast so als ob du alle Weisheit der Teichkunde in dir vereinst ...drum fand ichs auch richtig das der erste Beitrag einen ganz besonderen Platz im Forum bekommen hat 

Annett hier hat einen sehr schoenen Ausspruch von Albert Einstein in Ihrer Grussformel:
Je mehr ich weiß, desto mehr erkenne ich, dass ich nichts weiß.

Ich finde diese Erkenntnis laesst Einen gleich viel zurueckhaltender an welches Thema auch immer herangehen 

Ich finds aber auch sehr schoen das du es mit einem weiteren Beitrag erneut versucht hast ...bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder von deinem Teich.


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Nun denn, :Willkommen2 Ralf


----------



## karsten. (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> .......
> Schade.



 erst so als Fremder vom Leder lassen und dann auf Mimöschen machen 

in welcher behüteten Umgebung lebst Du denn ?


----------



## Algusmaximus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*



karsten. schrieb:


> :.....
> 
> in welcher behüteten Umgebung lebst Du denn ?



ei, betreutes Wohnen, Karsten woher weisst Du?  

Ne mal im Ernst Leute, ist ja jetzt eh egal, Kind im Brunnen. Aber, hey: 
" _nur 3Meter_ Sichttiefe, anerkannter Fachmann, keine Kacheln in Koifarben, Koibürsten vor dem Baden entfernen, mind. 7000 Euro an Filtertechnik, nsbesondere die weiblichen Exemplare bla etc. das kann man doch nicht für bare Münze nehmen.  Da komm ich nicht drüber weg. Sorry.
 Das " was hat der denn geraucht" vom Volker geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung. 

Aber wie gesagt, Thema durch, Mea Culpa, ihr versucht das zu vergessen und gut ist. Und so nach 20 Jahren werd ich vielleicht auch nicht mehr das Foren A-lxxch sein, daß mit seinem ersten Post direkt 50% der User beleidigt hat. Yess.


----------



## maritim (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

hallo ralf,

:willkommen im forum

du hast einfach einen schlechten start erwischt und solltest darüber einfach ein ei hauen.
auch die user werden ein ei über die sache hauen!

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das du hier in einem sehr toleranten forum gelandet bist.
nur mal ein kleines beispiel.....in den meisten foren werde ich  wegen meiner ausgeprägten legasthenie förmlich zerrissen.
in dem forum toleriert man meine legasthenie und wenn jemand nicht versteht was ich meine, dann wird höflich nachgefragt.


----------



## Regs (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Hallo Ralf,

falls es noch tröstet: ich habe mich über Deinen Erstbeitrag kaputt gelacht, eine 1A Satire auf die kontroverse Haltungsdiskussion, die ich nicht nur von Koihaltern kenne, sondern ebenso aus der Pferdehaltung.  Da kommen die Beteiligten schwer auf einen Nenner und jeder hat seine guten Gründe dafür. Schade, dass sich doch einige angegriffen gefühlt haben, das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht und war von Dir offensichtlich auch nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann nur schwer nachvollziehen, wie man derartig schnell den Stab über jemanden brechen kann....



_Etwas_ daneben ist gelinde ausgedrückt 

Trotzdem herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Algusmaximus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Danke.


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

Hallo Ralf,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichkranken 

mmm dein erster Thread fand wohl nicht so den gewünschten Zuspruch, also sollten wir nochmal bei 0 anfangen.
Zeig her deinen Teich  und was du so geplannt hast.
Über Sinn und Unsinn eines Koiteichs brauch man nicht zu diskutieren.
Wie sieht es aus, willst du deinen Teich nur für die Fischhaltung nutzen oder auch zum baden?
Welche Tiefe ist bei der Neuplanung angedacht bzw welche möglichkeit hast du, wie schon oben von anderen beschrieben und wie du bestimmt selbst weißt ist ein natürliches Gleichgewicht nur mit größe zu erreichen.
Alternativ zum Budeln kann man ja auch nach oben den Teich erweitern.
Was schwebt dir in Richtung Filterung vor den Augen, Eigenbau oder Kauf?
Und das aller wichtigste was sind deine geplanten Finaziellen Mittel?

Gruß René


----------



## Bibo-30 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung..*

hallo Ralf und :willkommen
[OT]also vorweg....ich fand Deinen Beitrag klasse  ich steh auf Satire  [/OT]

Und nun freue ich mich auf Bilder von Deinem Idyll und weitern erläuterungen zu Deinem Umbauvorhaben
 los....geh Bilder machen


----------

